# Tip Jar Suggestions?



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

So I'm going to add a tip jar because it sure can't hurt. 

I was looking through amazon for something that attaches to the back seat or somewhere, I don't want it rolling around. Also one that has a closed lid, we've all seen the video of the brain-dead girl who stole the Uber drivers tip and was happy the video went viral because it made her "relevant".

I want it to be secure, but I don't want it to scream "hey PAX, I don't trust you" 

Thought I'd ask here if any of you have a link to a tip jar you have purchased and had good success with, I might just make my own. Give it that hand crafted touch with a picture of my kids or something, or my dog, I dunno. 

Any and all suggestions are appreciated.

Also, for those of you who do have tip jars, does it help?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

WelcomeTree said:


> So I'm going to add a tip jar because it sure can't hurt.
> 
> I was looking through amazon for something that attaches to the back seat or somewhere, I don't want it rolling around. Also one that has a closed lid, we've all seen the video of the brain-dead girl who stole the Uber drivers tip and was happy the video went viral because it made her "relevant".
> 
> ...


Try the card swipe one where the door remains locked until the pax puts thru the credit card.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

With gas prices now over $2.40 or even $2.55 that I saw today... I would use this kind of jar, if i were to ever have a tip jar.


----------



## J3tpack (Nov 19, 2017)

I wouldn’t put one, but I’ve been in plenty Uber’s that have them. Most stuck to their center console or armrest. You can get any simple acrylic suggestion box/jar from a place like hobby lobby or michaels. Maybe secure it with some Velcro tape to whichever spot you like best, or tie a string around it and hang it from a headrest. A little note or pic would probably help lol.

Orrrr you could just go the traditional routes.. Demand tip at gunpoint ! Maybe even go the subtle route, inform pax about your debilitating illness ! And how you will pass away suffering without expensive treatments.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

WelcomeTree said:


> So I'm going to add a tip jar because it sure can't hurt.
> 
> I was looking through amazon for something that attaches to the back seat or somewhere, I don't want it rolling around. Also one that has a closed lid, we've all seen the video of the brain-dead girl who stole the Uber drivers tip and was happy the video went viral because it made her "relevant".
> 
> ...


I have a tip jar and have had it for a year.

Its just a coffee mug without a handle that i keep in the cupholder in my center console.

I keep four one dollar bills in it at all times making sure they can see them from the backseat.

If someone tips me i take that money and put it in my pocket. If someone wants to steal $4 they obviously need it more than i do.

I have it for 2 reasons. One, to give pax a visual reminder that tipping is acceptable so when they leave they might add it on the app. Second, some people just love to put money in a jar so they know you know they tipped you.

I am confident I've received more tips than if i didn't have it. But of course most people still don't tip.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I use a large thick glass almost like a beer mug minus the holder. I place it in my forward cup holder in the center console. I place lots of change minus pennies in the bottom with less than $20 of ones and fives in the top. It’s easily visible to pax and works well.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I use a large thick glass almost like a beer mug minus the holder. I place it in my forward cup holder in the center console. I place lots of change minus pennies in the bottom with less than $20 of ones and fives in the top. It's easily visible to pax and works well.


Three caveats though

1. When you're at a traffic light put your arm over the console or the beggars might see you have cash and bother you.

2. Put something over it when you leave the car. No reason to give people extra incentive to break your window.

3. When your pax insists on sitting in front seat or if you have 3-4 people in car let your arm rest on the console if they look at all sketchy. Don't want to make it easy for them.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

They work wonders and will double your tips. Put it in view between the seats. No label necessary, but prefill it at least half full with 1s and 5s so they will be motivated to not be cheapskates. Powerful motivator.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I remembered when I got married and everyone telling me to get a lock box for cards with gifts inside. I'm like what, if can't trust 200-300 close loved people, who can you trust. The wedding people told me, trust no one!!!!!!!

If I was doing it, it would be something like clear plexiglass, with piggy bank looking slot on the top and locking bottom or top. Something like below, put velcro on bottom of center back arm rest and bottom of the plexiglass box.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I remembered when I got married and everyone telling me to get a lock box for cards with gifts inside. I'm like what, if can't trust 200-300 close loved people, who can you trust. The wedding people told me, trust no one!!!!!!!


Was this your first marriage?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Was this your first marriage?


Yes,...I'm 47 and been dating her since the age of 21. I knew she was the one because Penguins won the Stanley cup in 91 & 92 and we were young and basically like the drunk Pax we pick up today watching every game in a local bar of playoffs. She could handle the booze, and brought the Pens luck winning two back to back titles....my girl for life


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yes,...I'm 47 and been dating her since the age of 21. I knew she was the one because Penguins won the Stanley cup in 91 & 92 and we were young and basically like the drunk Pax we pick up today watching every game in a local bar of playoffs. She could handle the booze, and brought the Pens luck winning two back to back titles....my girl for life


Awesome story. No wonder I'm on my 7th marriage. If only Billy Bean hadn't traded Cespedes and Donaldson, one lucky wife would have been enough.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Awesome story. No wonder I'm on my 7th marriage. If only Billy Bean hadn't traded Cespedes and Donaldson, one lucky wife would have been enough.


Dude, got a lot of grief though from people ....we didn't get married until 2001, year before my daughter was born.....people always lectured me on dating and engagement that was so long.

Did you really have 7......lol


----------



## Tyuhdriveprius (Dec 31, 2017)

Open up a couple cryptocurrency wallets. It’s free. I suggest Btc, Ethereum, Litecoin. Print out the QR code for each corresponding wallet. stick them on the back of the seat. They can just scan and tip. I’ve found the crypto community to be extremely generous. Google “hey mom, send bitcoin” and “buy bitcoin sign at Fed”. These are just two examples of the crypto community sending tens of thousands of dollars. They will show you their appreciation for helping spread the use of cryptos.


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

Tyuhdriveprius said:


> Open up a couple cryptocurrency wallets. It's free. I suggest Btc, Ethereum, Litecoin. Print out the QR code for each corresponding wallet. stick them on the back of the seat. They can just scan and tip. I've found the crypto community to be extremely generous. Google "hey mom, send bitcoin" and "buy bitcoin sign at Fed". These are just two examples of the crypto community sending tens of thousands of dollars. They will show you their appreciation for helping spread the use of cryptos.


Awesome idea! I have a wallet for all 3 already


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> Three caveats though
> 
> 1. When you're at a traffic light put your arm over the console or the beggars might see you have cash and bother you.
> 
> ...


1 .Do beggars scare you? Just man up ajd tell them no.

2. This is smart

3. You must be worried about getting stolen from constantly. Sounds exhausting


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> 1 .Do beggars scare you? Just man up ajd tell them no.
> 
> 2. This is smart
> 
> 3. You must be worried about getting stolen from constantly. Sounds exhausting


Its so hard to make $2 doing uber yes I'm terrified that I'll have to work another hour or two to get the $2 back.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yes,...I'm 47 and been dating her since the age of 21. I knew she was the one because Penguins won the Stanley cup in 91 & 92 and we were young and basically like the drunk Pax we pick up today watching every game in a local bar of playoffs. She could handle the booze, and brought the Pens luck winning two back to back titles....my girl for life


But dont let this distract you from the fact that in 1996 undertaker through mankind through the cage at wrestlemania


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Try the card swipe one where the door remains locked until the pax puts thru the credit card.


That going to be long ride


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bejazzle a peanut butter jar with "please tip my daddy" , and cut a slit in the top, super glue it shut, and make a new "access panel" behind the label.

Empty it often.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I say humor wins with tip jars and beggars, there is a homeless here that has a cardboard sign that says “need fuel for my private jet” and since it is funny he gets a lot of money, another one has a sign “cardboard technologist” anyways the funnier the better imo, so make the entitled people laugh and people will pay up good luck


----------



## jazzijade2U (Jul 27, 2017)

I do have a Tip jar and it has battery light inside and my pax see it. And it works well for me the Uber pax's need to be reminded.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

jazzijade2U said:


> I do have a Tip jar and it has battery light inside and my pax see it. And it works well for me the Uber pax's need to be reminded.


Great idea on the light! I drive at night a lot and need something like this. Where did you get your battery light from?


----------



## Robert Boyer (Nov 8, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Try the card swipe one where the door remains locked until the pax puts thru the credit card.


I love it


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tyuhdriveprius said:


> Open up a couple cryptocurrency wallets. It's free. I suggest Btc, Ethereum, Litecoin. Print out the QR code for each corresponding wallet. stick them on the back of the seat. They can just scan and tip. I've found the crypto community to be extremely generous. Google "hey mom, send bitcoin" and "buy bitcoin sign at Fed". These are just two examples of the crypto community sending tens of thousands of dollars. They will show you their appreciation for helping spread the use of cryptos.


so paypal approach is no good anymo' ? LOL, clever suggestion there. Issue is if you don't declare digital tip as income and pay the tax , there's like seven years they could come after you.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

"Don't be afraid, just put in the TIP" is always a good quote on the jar.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Old thread, but this has resulted in more tips and some chuckles from passengers.


----------

